

Two CEOs duke it out over Twitter & YouTube - thankuz
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/03/08/foursquare-vs-unsubscribe-two-ceos-duke-it-out-over-twitter-and-youtube/

======
dreamux
I think both of these are in good humor, not meant to deride each other.

